# XM satellite radio in Mexico



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone receive XM Satellite Radio in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good news! We have several friends who have it in their homes and cars here at Lake Chapala.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Sirius works right to Guatemala and beyond. I understand that XM has a different footprint and does cover most of Mexico but not everywhere.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have XM in our car and live in state of Guanjuato. We drove from Harlingen , TX through Ciudad Victoria, San Luis Potosi and San Luis de la Paz and only lost signal for 2nds in tight cities. We have since driven to Dolores, Guanajuato, Leon, San Miguel, Queretaro, Bernal and Guadalajara with no problem. We will be driving to Estado Mexico and south soon but haven't yet driven south of the state of Queretaro.


----------

